# help with plating



## ole'e (Jun 7, 2006)

I am making a lemon raspberry pie and need to turn the whole piet in. My thought was to leave it in the tin and plate it with either lemon slices aroung the pie tin on the platter with raspberries or lemon peel. I want it to look eligant (sp?)


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

arranging raspberry leaves around the edge with thin slices of lemon on top. 

Depending on how elaborate you want to get to make lemon slices 'pretty' a simple trick is make a slice from the center to the outside, cutting through the rind. If the cut is at 6 o'clock, hold each side of the cut and gently twist your left flap away from you and the right flap towards you in a little twist. You'll end up will little 'feet' and you can set the lemon upright. 

You could also dip the lemon skins in eggwhite and then in coarse crystal sugar (after slicing). If you're good at using a paring knife you could cut wide curls and make lemon 'flowers' with raspberry leaves. Maybe place a small whole fresh raspberry in the center of each. 

Or make "Clusters" of raspberries with leaves and artistically placed slices of lemons that have been quartered. If you can get fresh raspberries on the cane so much the better. 

It's hard to explain a lot without a visual but I hope you get the general idea.

April


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Are raspberry leaves edible?

eeyore


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I would not think so. Most rose petals are edible though.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

They're homeopathic and good for pregnancy and uterine health. We'd use them for garnish all the time. 

They're just kind of prickly.

April


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I was always taught not to put anything on the plate that is not intended to be eaten.

eeyore


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

There is a whole lot of flowers that are used for garnish that can be eaten:

Begonia,Lilac,Pansy,Rose,Daisy,Dandelion,Daylilly, Lavender and more. Though granted most folks don't know this and will not eat them. Flowers that have been grown in gardens using pesticides is not a good idea to use those.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks for your post. I am aware of edible flowers and know they make good garnishes.. 

I was just wondering about raspberry leaves. Someone said they are prickly. I've never used them so I didn't know if they could reasonably be eaten.

eeyore


----------

